# Exeter Reptile Show.....



## skullysmagic (Jan 5, 2007)

hi there i got a e-mail from a organiser the show as moved to exmouth,

Hi
Thought I would send a quick email to let you all know about a new venue
for ERE 2007.
I'm sorry but we have had to move it to the lovely seaside town of Exmouth
its about 12 miles from Exeter but easy to find.

The new address is

University of Plymouth
Douglas Avenue
Exmouth
Devon
EX8 2AT

Sorry for any inconveniance this might bring but we hope to see you at the
new venue still on the 18th August 2007

just to let you know incase you didnt : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

a few days to late on the update mate:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## skullysmagic (Jan 5, 2007)

SiUK said:


> a few days to late on the update mate:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


as someone already informed people? :grin1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh theres a couple of threads about it mate


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Yeh Jason and Nick have informed us on two threads. 

But still, the more threads the merrier, lets people know! 
Cant wait til next weekend!


----------



## skullysmagic (Jan 5, 2007)

Jinx said:


> Yeh Jason and Nick have informed us on two threads.
> 
> But still, the more threads the merrier, lets people know!
> Cant wait til next weekend!


me too will be banging :2wallbang: :lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

skullysmagic said:


> me too will be banging :2wallbang: :lol2:


planning to get anything in particular?


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

wait! wqhy doesnt it say tha ton the site? im really confused!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

because the site may not have been updated yet, theres a sticky on here about it somewhere


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

So can someone clearly explain this, is it DEFINATELY there?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yep it definately is


----------

